# gerundios en novelas y cuentos



## TETRAKTYS

Buenas.

He asistido a algunos talleres literarios y en general *desaconsejan el uso de Gerundios en textos de ficción sean cuentos o novelas*. 

¿Por qué ese consejo? No entiendo que es lo que queda mal o la razón de ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Creo que el consejo pretende 'curarse en salud', a fin de no cometer errores en su uso, ya que el gerundio es generalmente mal utilizado (me animaría a decir que en un 80 o 90% de las veces), tanto en el habla cotidiana como en forma escrita.
Si esa fuera la razón, ¡vayan mis congratulaciones a quienes dirigen esos talleres!
La extensión del tema, a mi entender, excede las posibilidades de este foro, y obligaría a consultar una gramática para conocerlo a fondo.


----------



## Polizón

Lexinauta said:


> ya que el gerundio es generalmente mal utilizado (me animaría a decir que en un 80 o 90% de las veces), tanto en el habla cotidiana como en forma escrita.


Cada vez que escucho a un periodista decir que "en el aeropuerto se descubrió una maleta conteniendo dos kilos de..." me da la sensación de trabaja para una especie de secta que trata de arruinar el idioma.
Sin embargo, no sé cuál es la razón del consejo. No me parece tener asidero. Dentro de la categoría de ficción puede entrar tanto Julio Verne, como Gabriel García Márquez.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> Creo que el consejo pretende 'curarse en salud', a fin de no cometer errores en su uso, ya que el gerundio es generalmente mal utilizado (me animaría a decir que en un 80 o 90% de las veces), tanto en el habla cotidiana como en forma escrita.
> Si esa fuera la razón, ¡vayan mis congratulaciones a quienes dirigen esos talleres!



¿Por qué?

Extraña tu consulta TETRAKTYS.
No se me ocurre una razón plausible por la cual limitar el idioma basándose en una cuestión de género literario.
Me encantaría saber cuáles son los argumentos para reirme un rato.
Saludos.
_


----------



## emm1366

Tal vez pretenden poner al lector en un tiempo presente. Usar gerundios hace ver la novela como una de las historias que contaba mi abuela.


----------



## TETRAKTYS

ok, 
¿sabes las reglas generales del buen uso o por el contrario las del mal uso?



Lexinauta said:


> Creo que el consejo pretende 'curarse en salud', a fin de no cometer errores en su uso, ya que el gerundio es generalmente mal utilizado (me animaría a decir que en un 80 o 90% de las veces), tanto en el habla cotidiana como en forma escrita.
> Si esa fuera la razón, ¡vayan mis congratulaciones a quienes dirigen esos talleres!
> La extensión del tema, a mi entender, excede las posibilidades de este foro, y obligaría a consultar una gramática para conocerlo a fondo.


 
entonces en tu frase: "en el aeropuerto se descubrió una maleta conteniendo dos kilos de..." 

como se diría correctamente? " ... una maleta que contenía..." en lugar de ¿...maleta conteniendo...?


Polizón said:


> Cada vez que escucho a un periodista decir que "en el aeropuerto se descubrió una maleta conteniendo dos kilos de..." me da la sensación de trabaja para una especie de secta que trata de arruinar el idioma.
> Sin embargo, no sé cuál es la razón del consejo. No me parece tener asidero. Dentro de la categoría de ficción puede entrar tanto Julio Verne, como Gabriel García Márquez.
> Saludos.


 
es que asi me han dicho a mi, no es idea mía, esa regla o consejo no lo inventé



Vampiro said:


> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Extraña tu consulta TETRAKTYS.
> No se me ocurre una razón plausible por la cual limitar el idioma basándose en una cuestión de género literario.
> Me encantaría saber cuáles son los argumentos para reirme un rato.
> Saludos.
> _


----------



## alexacohen

TETRAKTYS said:


> he asistido a algunos talleres literarios y en general *desaconsejan el uso de Gerundios en textos de ficción sean cuentos o novelas*.


 
He estado pensando, meditando y reconsiderando la cuestión. 

También he estado recordando diferentes textos de ficción.

_Iba Caperucita Roja caminando por el bosque cuando..._

Resumiendo: No le veo la lógica a semejante recomendación por ninguna parte_._


----------



## Jaén

También me gustaría saber los argumentos que te dieron cuando preguntaste las razones en el taller. O no preguntaste?

En general, no me parece que el uso de gerundio sea abusivo en español.



emm1366 said:


> Tal vez pretenden poner al lector en un tiempo presente. Usar gerundios hace ver la novela como una de las historias que contaba mi abuela.


 


alexacohen said:


> He estado pensando, meditando y reconsiderando la cuestión.
> 
> También he estado recordando diferentes textos de ficción.
> 
> _Iba Caperucita Roja caminando por el bosque cuando..._
> 
> Resumiendo: No le veo la lógica a semejante recomendación por ninguna parte_._


Francamente, no veo cómo contar algo que ocurrió en un momento determinado del pasado con verbos en el tiempo presente.


----------



## Polizón

TETRAKTYS said:


> entonces en tu frase: "en el aeropuerto se descubrió una maleta conteniendo dos kilos de..."
> 
> como se diría correctamente? " ... una maleta que contenía..." en lugar de ¿...maleta conteniendo...?


 
El gerundio expresa la acción verbal en su desarrollo, sin indicación de tiempo, número ni persona, y se asimila generalmente al adverbio en su funcionamiento gramatical.

Pero sin el uso del gerundio no sé si "Gabo" hubiera podido escribir _Cien años de soledad_. 

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Camilo J.Cela también usaba los gerundios, no sé si mucho o poco, supongo que en la dosis correcta.
Aunque no fue en una obra de ficción, se le atribuye la frase 'No es lo mismo estar fastidiando que estar fastidiado'.
Bueno, el verbo fue otro, más rotundo y más del vocabulario de Cela, pero del mismo sentido. 

Supongamos una escena en un relato (ficción) en que preguntan que es lo que hace a un personaje sentado en la mesa ante un plato, tenedor y cuchillo en mano.
Resuesta probable:
'Estoy comiendo'
Respuesta recomendada a Tetrakyts:
'Como' 
Pues como que no.


----------



## Polizón

Bueno Tetrakyts, más allá de haber quedado claro que el gerundio es indispensable en cualquier relato (de ficción o no), creo que lo que debes hacer es cuestionar a quien hace una aseveración como la discutida. Pregúntale la base y además el propósito o sentido de esa sugerencia u otra similar. 
Y sino, aquí estamos para ayudar.
Cordiales saludos.
Polizón


----------



## swift

Hola:

A mí también me resulta extraño que se desaconseje el uso del gerundio, cualquiera que sea la naturaleza del escrito. Considero deplorable que se evite una forma verbal por temor de equivocarse, sobre todo cuando se trata de un taller literario. En fin... cada loco con su tema.

Quizá te parezca útil este documento: http://servidor-opsu.tach.ula.ve/profeso/morale_f/taller10/f_los_us_dgerund.pdf

Sé que es muy amplio, pero a lo mejor despeje tu duda: en ninguna parte se insta al lector a que desista de emplear el gerundio. No veo indicación alguna en ese artículo para que se evite el gerundio en la literatura.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pinairun

¿Por qué desaconsejan..."
_Ayer vi un elfo paseando por el bosque.
_¿Quién paseaba por el bosque, el elfo o yo?
Si hubiera dicho que "ayer vi un elfo _que paseaba_ por el bosque" no habría ambigüedad. El que paseaba era el elfo.
O si, por el contrario, el que paseaba era yo, podría haber usado una subordinada adverbial: _Paseando por el bosque_, vi un elfo.
Quizá se referían a las confusiones de este tipo que puede generar el uso del gerundio.

Pero el gerundio es *siempre incorrecto* cuando se refiere al *COD*:
Han encontrado una maleta _conteniendo_ diez kilos de cocaína. Se dice _"que contenía".
_Han detenido un camión _transportando_ gas tóxico, se dice _"que transportaba".
_Mis vecinos tienen un perro _siendo_ cojo, se dice _"que es cojo"._
Necesito asistenta _sabiendo_ guisar, se dice _"que sepa guisar"._

Tampoco debe usarse el gerundio cuando su acción es *posterior* *a la principal:*
Llegaron por la mañana a Burgos _saliendo_ por la tarde hacia Madrid. Debe decirse: "Llegaron por la mañana a Burgos _y salieron_ por la tarde...".

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Pinairun:

Gracias por ese ejemplo. En efecto, ¿sería aconsejable evitar el gerundio cuando produce anfibología? Eso lo podría comprender perfectamente, pero no la proscripción del gerundio.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Pinairun

Jaén said:


> Francamente, no veo cómo contar algo que ocurrió en un momento determinado del pasado con verbos en el tiempo presente.


 

Érase una vez una niña que vivía en una cabaña con su papá y su mamá y que tenía una capita roja. Por eso todo el mundo la llamaba "Caperucita Roja".
(Y ahora se hace un salto al presente (su uso es correcto, se llama presente histórico), como si el narrador se situara en el mismo instante en que se producen los hechos: el presente). 

Un día su mamá le dice que tiene que llevar a su abuelita una cestita con frutas y miel. Pero le dice que no vaya por el camino del bosque porque hay un lobo muy malo que hace daño a las niñas.

Caperucita Roja no obedece a su mamá y, como el camino del bosque es más corto que el otro, se va por él y se encuentra con el lobo que le pregunta que a dónde va. Y Caperucita le dice...

Y colorín, colorado...
Saludos



swift said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> Gracias por ese ejemplo. En efecto, ¿sería aconsejable evitar el gerundio cuando produce anfibología?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> swift


 
Hay una expresión muy castiza que dice: _Las cosas claras, y el chocolate espeso._

¿Para qué queremos las ambigüedades si tenemos múltiples recursos para evitarlas?


----------



## Jaén

Pinairun said:


> Érase una vez una niña que vivía en una cabaña con su papá y su mamá y que tenía una capita roja. Por eso todo el mundo la llamaba "Caperucita Roja".
> (Y ahora se hace un salto al presente (su uso es correcto, se llama presente histórico), como si el narrador se situara en el mismo instante en que se producen los hechos: el presente).


Desde luego que me refería al uso del gerundio en la narración de eventos del pasado.

De todos modos, gracias por los buenos recuerdos.



Saludos!


----------



## Metztli

Estuve leyendo la consulta y las aportaciones y sigo sin entender porque habrían de suprimir un tiempo que es esencial para cualquier narración.

A lo mejor lo que quieren evitar es el error en casos como: Esperando que los enanos llegaran de la mina, Blanca Nieves limpió la casa y cocinó.

Se me ocurre, no?


----------



## Pinairun

Metztli said:


> Estuve leyendo la consulta y las aportaciones y sigo sin entender por qué habrían de suprimir un tiempo que es esencial para cualquier narración.
> 
> A lo mejor lo que quieren evitar es el error en casos como: Esperando que los enanos llegaran de la mina, Blanca Nieves limpió la casa y cocinó.
> 
> Se me ocurre, no?


 
¿Y dónde está el error? Me parece que en esta ocasión el gerundio está bien utilizado.
Aparte de mantener su función de subordinada adverbial, complementa al nombre de la oración principal (Blanca Nieves) explicando algo de él y tomándolo como sujeto. Mientras limpia y cocina, espera.

Otros ejemplos parecidos:
_Balanceándose ligeramente, la barca se adentró en el mar._
_El presidente, sintiéndose desautorizado, dimitió._

La acción de los verbos es simultánea.
Saludos


----------



## Tacherie

En el campo de la traducción, que es el que conozco, la regla de "evitar el gerundio" se sugiere demasiado seguido, sobre todo a los estudiantes de los primeros años. 

Pero con el tiempo, los profesores y editores un poco menos simplistas, son claros en que el gerundio puede usarse pero solo en los casos en que lo admita el español y no el idioma de origen... Usarlo sí, pero correctamente.

También suele no usarse cuando, como explicó tan detalladamente Pinairun, puede causar ambigüedad. O por evitar la cacofonía de muchas terminaciones -ando/-endo.

Creo que la clave está en no generalizar una regla que no siempre aplica. Y ser crítico de las soluciones fáciles


----------



## Ushuaia

Tetraktys, ¿qué te dijeron, concretamente los responsables de los talleres? Si fueron varios, debés de acordarte de alguna de las sugerencias...

Insisto en que quizás usabas demasiados gerundios (de todos los modos posibles). Cuando uno tiene un vicio de redacción, "evitarlo" quiere decir que uno deja de abusar de ese recurso, no de usarlo. Quizás los talleristas percibían que tu uso era abusivo, pero no disponían de las herramientas para ayudarte a corregirlo y prefirieron decirte "agarrá y no lo uses más", lo que es -creo que quedó claro- un disparate. 

En este punto tengo que recordarte a un gran escritor argentino menospreciado por sus contemporáneos por "escribir mal": Roberto Arlt. Hijo de inmigrantes, sus textos retrataron un lugar y una época (el Buenos Aires de los años 20 y 30) usando el lenguaje y las construcciones que escuchaba en la calle. Su talento era, por mucho, superior a sus errores gramaticales.

Ahora, ¡no basta con escribir mal para ser Arlt!, ni basta con tener buen manejo de la gramática para escribir bien. Como dijo hace un tiempo Horacio Guarany en una entrevista: "afinar no es cantar".

Dale, contanos concretamente qué te dijeron, si te señalaron algunos gerundios en particular... como ves, el tema despertó interés. 

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

A este respecto y sin que conozca el motivo un abogado viejo, ensalzándome a un magistrado del Supremo, me dijo: "No utiliza el gerundio más que en los Resultando y Considerandos". Sin que sepa por qué es una costumbre culta prescindir de los gerundios en el habla y en la escritura.
Yo, sin embargo, creo que lo de "la maleta conteniendo..." es un uso perfectamente normal y asumible por todos. Otra cosa son esas malas traducciones del inglés (Deconstruyendo a Harri, etc) que toman el gerundio inglés sin más.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

clare s3 said:


> Yo, sin embargo, creo que lo de "la maleta conteniendo..." es un uso perfectamente normal y asumible por todos.


 
"El gerundio puede tener una función *explicativa* de carácter verbal. Podemos decir así, por ejemplo: _Los niños, careciendo de recursos de defensa, están totalmente desvalidos ante la acción de los adultos. _El gerundio introduce aquí una explicación de la aseveración principal _están desvalidos_, que equivale a decir _al carecer de recursos de defensa_. Obsérvese además que esta explicación podría muy bien anteponerse al sujeto _los niños._
Si en cambio quitáramos las comas que encierran la explicación, ésta se convertiría en una *especificación *de _los niños_ y el gerundio perdería su carácter verbal para convertirse en un adjetivo, lo cual constituye un galicismo y es absolutamente incorrecto (los únicos gerundios que la Academia acepta que se usen como adjetivos son _ardiendo _e _hirviendo_)."

(extraído de _Curso práctico de corrección de estilo_, de Susana Rodríguez-Vida).

Por tanto, "la maleta conteniendo" es un uso *incorrecto* del gerundio, puesto que hace de adjetivo especificativo.


----------



## clares3

Pues mis más sinceras disculpas por haber inducido a error a la gente del foro. No deja de sorprenderme eso de que sí acepten lo de agua hirviendo o troncos ardiendo pero esas cosas tienen las acdemias.
Sorry, pues


----------



## Vampiro

Nos estamos dando muchas vueltas.
Yo creo que nadie pretende defender el mal uso del gerundio o el abuso del mismo, pero de ahí a eliminarlo del idioma hay un trecho largo.
Que en un taller literario recomienden evitar el uso del gerundio en el género de ficción me parece una burrada grande como una catedral.
Me extraña eso sí ver algunos aportes que parecen defender esta postura o cuando menos aplaudirla.
Si la idea es proponer evitar el gerundio para no caer en ambigüedades, o en mal uso del mismo, me parece una postura muy mediocre; mejor sería, como ya se ha dicho, que enseñaran cómo usarlo correctamente.
Por último, los ejemplos de la prensa nunca son buenos en cuestiones gramaticales.  No quiero aparecer como abogado del diablo pero mis casi-colegas (estudié Ciencias de la Comunicación en la Universidad de Buenos Aires antes de volver a mi primer amor, la Ingeniería) trabajan en condiciones que no son las mismas que tiene un escritor en cuanto a tiempo para redactar, correctores de pruebas, correctores de estilo, asesores, asesores de los asesores, publicistas, editores, etc; la prensa funciona con otros tiempos y el lenguaje debe ser simple, claro, y directo.  Las más de las veces hay sólo algunos minutos para hacer todo el proceso que conlleva publicar una noticia.  Si un gerundio aparece mal utilizado no creo que sea lo más importante cuando se está informando acerca de un bombardeo sobre una escuela, por ejemplo.
Eso no quita que haya periodistas que al parecer sólo fueron a la escuela a comer membrillos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

El gerundio funciona como adverbio y solo puede modificar a un verbo.:_A Juana la pillé comiéndose unas comas._

Lo incorrecto es usarlo como adjetivo para modificar un nombre:  *_La coma siendo comida por Juana era incomible._


----------



## Ushuaia

ManPaisa said:


> El gerundio funciona como adverbio y solo puede modificar a un verbo.:_A Juana la pillé comiéndose unas comas._



Lo que decís no es correcto, ManPaisa: el gerundio es una foma verbal impersonal que tiene *muchas* funciones, entre ellas la adjetiva, como en "la ropa está chorreando"  (gerundio adjetival en oración independiente) o como en tu ejemplo (gerundio adjetival en oración subordinada). Este segundo uso adjetival está limitado por la RAE a verbos de percepción o de representación ("vimos a los niños corriendo por el parque")... por lo menos, eso señalaba el María Moliner en su reimpresión de 1991. 

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> por lo menos, eso señalaba el María Moliner en su reimpresión de 1991.



Gracias. 
¿Qué dice la Academia?


----------



## Xiroi

La Academia y la señora Moliner se llevan tan bien que no se contradicen, como mucho se complementan. 

Ahora en serio, el DPD no tiene una entrada llamada gerundio, así que por favor que alguien más habilidoso que yo busque.


----------



## ManPaisa

LO he buscado en el DRAE.  Dice así:

gerundio1.

(Del lat. gerundĭum).

1. m. Gram. Forma invariable no personal del verbo, cuya terminación regular, en español, es -ando en los verbos de la primera conjugación, -iendo o -yendo en los de la segunda y tercera. Amando, temiendo, partiendo. Suele denotar acción o estado durativos. _Estoy leyendo._ Seguiré _trabajando_. Tiene más generalmente carácter adverbial, y puede expresar modo, condición, tiempo, motivo, concesión y otras circunstancias. Vino corriendo._ Hablando se entiende la gente._ Se emplea a veces en construcciones absolutas_. Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra_

No menciona ninguna función adjetiva.


----------



## Xiroi

Ushuaia said:


> Vimos a los niños corriendo por el parque"


No tengo el María Moliner a mano pero me entran dudas con esta frase. ¿Quién corría, los niños o nosotros?, es un uso ambiguo que no creo que sea el más recomendable.


----------



## ManPaisa

> vimos a los niños corriendo por el parque.



Correcta sólo si quien iba corriendo éramos nosotros.


----------



## Ushuaia

ManPaisa said:


> Correcta sólo si quien iba corriendo éramos nosotros.



No: en el uso adjetival, es correcta si los que iban corriendo eran los niños. Sí es, como bien señala Xiroi, ambigua (se desaconseja la ambigüedad, no el gerundio), pero estás mezclando dos usos diferentes.

La entrada de María Moliner sobre el gerundio es larguísima; sabrán disculpar que no la transcriba entera (lo que por otra parte violaría varias normas del foro y leyes de casi todos los países).
Aquí su comentario sobre el gerundio adjetival en oración subordinada: 

"En realidad, tales oraciones deben interpretarse como casos de elipsis del verbo ´estar´: ´He visto a tu hermano (que estaba) esperando el autobús´, lo cual explica que el uso acepte el gerundio que responde a la pregunta ´¿cómo está?´, lo que coincide con el hecho de proceder estos gerundios adjetivales de formas con ´estar´(...)"

La de la RAE es una entrada en un diccionario, no un artículo sobre gramática. El María Moliner, quizás porque es un diccionario *de uso* y es el uso adjetival del gerundio el que más problemas presenta, lo divide en dos modalidades: "Gerundio en oración independiente" antecede a y es mucho más breve que "Gerundio en oración subordinada", cuyo primer inciso -y el más extenso- es el gerundio adjetival. A continuación aparecen el adverbial y el copulativo. 

ManPaisa, el gerundio es complejo y es muy difícil discutir su uso a menos que se conozca bien la normativa, o se tenga a mano un texto confiable en el que consultarla. 

Van saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> Correcta sólo si quien iba corriendo éramos nosotros.


Como bien dice Ushuaia, también es correcta si quienes corrían eran los niños. La única excepción respecto a los gerundios con función de adjetivos es cuando el sustantivo al que se refieren es CD de un *verbo de percepción* (sensible o intelectual), porque entonces expresan una acción o cambio perceptible y no una cualidad o estado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ushuaia said:


> ManPaisa, el gerundio es complejo y es muy difícil discutir su uso a menos que se conozca bien la normativa, o se tenga a mano un texto confiable en el que consultarla.



Lo que sucede es que hay muchas autoridades por ahí, como la Moliner, Manuel Seco y demás, y no siempre están de acuerdo.  Me gustaría saber lo que dice la RAE sobre el gerundio, ya que para mí tiene la última palabra.  

De acuerdo; mi cita es del DRAE y no del DPD o de la Gramática.


----------



## Dulcis Fusca

Yo también he asistido a varios talleres. Una explicación que me dieron fue la siguiente: el gerundio equivale a un Complemento Circunstancial ("andando por el parque me encontré con Lorena" = "mientras andaba por el parque..."), el infinitivo se valida como un sustantivo ("fumar el malo para la salud" = "el tabajo es malo para la salud") y el participio - a un adjetivo ("rosa enlanguidecida" = "losa lánguida"). El excesivo uso de estas formas suele equivaler a un pobreza léxica.


----------



## Jaén

TETRAKTYS said:


> He asistido a algunos talleres literarios y en general *desaconsejan el uso de Gerundios en textos de ficción sean cuentos o novelas*...





Dulcis Fusca said:


> ...el gerundio equivale a un Complemento Circunstancial ("andando por el parque me encontré con Lorena" = "mientras andaba por el parque..."), el infinitivo se valida como un sustantivo ("fumar el malo para la salud" = "el tabajo es malo para la salud") y el participio - a un adjetivo ("rosa enlanguidecida" = "losa lánguida"). El excesivo uso de estas formas suele equivaler a un pobreza léxica.


Bueno, aquí tienes una explicación lógica al uso excesivo, diferente de lo que le dijeron a TETRAKTYS.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Hablando se entiende la gente.


----------



## Jellby

TETRAKTYS said:


> He asistido a algunos talleres literarios y en general *desaconsejan el uso de Gerundios en textos de ficción sean cuentos o novelas*.
> 
> ¿Por qué ese consejo? No entiendo que es lo que queda mal o la razón de ello.



Como ya han dicho otros, el gerundio en sí no tiene nada malo y cuando hay que usarlo, hay que usarlo.

Imagino que la razón de esa recomendación es el abuso del gerundio (atribuyéndole funciones que no le corresponden) que se perpetra en el lenguaje periodístico. Dado que mucha gente tiende a "imitar" lo que oye en la tele y lee en los periódicos cuando quiere "hablar bien", supongo que en los talleres intentan evitar el vicio del gerundio empezando por recomendar que no se use, así por lo menos se fuerza al escritor a pensar antes de escribir.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*Quizá arroje un poco de luz sobre el uso del gerundio la "Historia del Famoso Predicador Fray Gerundio de Campazas Alias Zotes", del padre Isla, cuya condición de jesuíta no lo salvó de que el libro fuese prohibido por la Inquisicion a poco de publicado.
*


----------



## Metztli

Dulcis Fusca said:


> el gerundio equivale a un Complemento Circunstancial ("andando por el parque me encontré con Lorena" = "mientras andaba por el parque..."), El excesivo uso de estas formas suele equivaler a un pobreza léxica.


 
Exactamente, Dulcis. Cualquier corrector de estilo te elimina el "Andando por el parque, me encontr..." o "Esperando una respueta, me despido".

Pero la confusión viene de que en inglés si se utiliza y es correcto. También, como dijo Jellby, los comunicadores... que se permiten muchas libertades con el idioma... provocan estos vicios.

Esa debe ser la razón por la que no lo recomiendan; no es el modo en sí, es el mal uso.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La mayoría de los gramaticos afirman que en las oraciones compuestas que tienen los sujetos distintos el sujeto de la subordinada es un complemento y por lo tanto el gerundio desempeña una función adjetiva respecto a un elemento nominal de la frase principal.

*Veo a Miguel leyendo el periódico* ("_a Miguel _" = complemento directo). Es Miguel que lee. No hay posibilidad de ambigüedad.

Me sorprende la incertidumbre de muchos hispanohablantes.
__________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Jellby

nuevoestudiante said:


> *Veo a Miguel leyendo el periódico* ("_a Miguel _" = complemento directo). Es Miguel que lee. No hay posibilidad de ambigüedad.



La ambigüedad desaparece sobre todo por el significado: si soy yo quien lee el periódico, raro será que vea a Miguel.

Pero en una frase como "Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos" ya no está tan claro. Y si fuera "Veo la tele leyendo el periódico" es obvio que soy yo quien lee. De todas formas, que una frase pueda, en determinadas circunstancias, ser ambigua no significa que sea incorrecta o poco recomendable usarla.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La ambigüedad de frases como "Veo a Miguel leyendo el periódico" o "Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos" es de índole *gramatical*, aunque por lo general se resuelva por el significado, como dice Jellby. Como el castellano es muy libre en cuanto al orden de los elementos, y dado que el gerundio carece de indicación de persona y número, en este tipo de frases el gerundio tanto puede referirse al CD como el sujeto.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Segun el precepto normativo
1) si escribo:

Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos. (Es Miguel que guiña....)
Veo a Miguel, guiñando los ojos. (Soy yo que....)

2) si hablo:

Guiñando los ojos veo a Miguel. (Soy yo que....)
Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos. (Desde luego hay ambigüedad, pero la podéis evitar haciendo referencia al contexto y la inflexión de la voz).

¿No os parece así?
___________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos,

tal vez este artículo (mucho más novedosos son los que al respecto se pueden encontrar en la _Gramática Descriptiva de la Lengua Española_) pueda arrojar algo de luz a esta discusión. Aquí lo dejo:
http://cvc.cervantes.es/obref/aih/pdf/12/aih_12_1_033.pdf

Salud


----------



## Xiroi

nuevoestudiante said:


> Segun el precepto normativo
> 1) si escribo:
> 
> Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos. (Es Miguel que guiña....)
> Veo a Miguel, guiñando los ojos. (Soy yo que....)
> 
> 2) si hablo:
> 
> Guiñando los ojos veo a Miguel. (Soy yo que....)
> Veo a Miguel guiñando los ojos. (Desde luego hay ambigüedad, pero la podéis evitar haciendo referencia al contexto y la inflexión de la voz).


Tus opciones 1 y dos en lenguaje escruti sonarían idénticas.

Tu opción 1 en lenguaje hablado no suena natural ni conozco ha nadie que recurra a esas estructuras para diferenciar quien guiña los ojos.

En todos los casos no parece una construcción muy idiomática:

Cuando guiño los ojos/si giuño los ojos veo a Miguel. Aunque no entiendo por qué hay que guiñar los ojos para ver a alguen.


----------



## Jellby

Xiroi said:


> Aunque no entiendo por qué hay que guiñar los ojos para ver a alguen.



Si eres miope, tendrás que guiñar los ojos (2.ª acepción) para ver de lejos.


----------



## Xiroi

Como miope de toda la vida diré que siempre le he llamado a eso enfocar y no es lo mismo que guiñar porque te moleste el sol, pero vale, lo acepto.


----------



## Polizón

Después de 48 participaciones, lo que me queda claro es que no se trata de gerundios en novelas y cuentos (independientemente si se trata de ficción o de novelas históricas o de otra especie); el asunto es que el gerundio no es tan simple como parece, aunque esté en nuestro habla diaria desde temprana edad.
Lo que sucede es que no es aconsejable utilizarlo en demasía en una primera etapa en la carrera de escritor o de periodista, pues en un texto las ambigüedades se pueden presentar. No tanto en el habla, pues la forma de hablar o las aclaraciones del caso, despejan la duda.
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Xiroi

Lo que me ha quedado claro es que la aclaración que le pedimos al OP sobre lo que le dijeron exactamente en su curso no nos ha llegado. Así que hemos tenido que aprovechar para debatir el gerundio.


----------

